# My new (future) herdsire is here! ONE YEAR LATER UPDATE



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 13, 2016)

I'm in LOVE! 

Picked this lil' dude up Saturday! I am so excited to have him here, I know he is going to be a special buck for sure. I haven't posted anything, because I wanted to wait until I had him home  This has been in the making for a while now, and it has been so hard not to say anything 

So if y'all haven't recognized him yet, he came from @OneFineAcre ! 
He is out of "Rosie" and "Fortunato". If y'all remember OFA tragically lost Fortunato- a great young buck that left sooner than he should have  He was bred to only 1 doe for 2016 kids and I now have one of his last kids   In a way, this makes him even more special. I know OFA & family were & still are devastated over the loss, and it means so much that he would let one of Fortunato's last kids come to my herd. Thanks so much OFA 

For those that don't remember, Fortunato's story is here-
http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/our-new-buckling-is-here-fortunato.28982/ 

He is super chill, and very sweet! He took being separated from momma and the travel like a champ! He loves to just sit in my lap and soak up the love  BUT he still knows his future job, he already talks smack to the ladies!   You would think he was born here- he doesn't seem stressed at all!  

OK so not the best pic, this is right when I got him out of the car and he started peeing LOL Seems like that is the only time goats want to be still


----------



## samssimonsays (Jun 13, 2016)

Congratulations! He is stunning!


----------



## TAH (Jun 13, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> I'm in LOVE!
> 
> Picked this lil' dude up Saturday! I am so excited to have him here, I know he is going to be a special buck for sure. I haven't posted anything, because I wanted to wait until I had him home  This has been in the making for a while now, and it has been so hard not to say anything
> 
> ...


HE IS ADORABLE. I hope he keeps fortunes strong lines going. He looks like a mix of Rosemary and fortune.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 13, 2016)

Thanks @Samantha drawz & @TAH 

I should also note that he does NOT have bottle jaw etc in the 2nd pic. That is his lil' baby beard


----------



## samssimonsays (Jun 13, 2016)

Lol I didn't even notice it.


----------



## TAH (Jun 13, 2016)

Samantha drawz said:


> Lol I didn't even notice it.


I didn't even notice either.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 13, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Thanks @Samantha drawz & @TAH
> 
> I should also note that he does NOT have bottle jaw etc in the 2nd pic. That is his lil' baby beard



Would you call that a "goatee" ?


----------



## frustratedearthmother (Jun 13, 2016)

He's precious!


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 13, 2016)

Handsome & so colorful!   I noticed the new goatee BECAUSE....I have a young one doing same thing and he is TIRED of me feeling it to be sure that is just hair!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 13, 2016)

Too funny @Mini Horses 

This lil' dude loves chin rubs. 
He's a typical goat though, after he drank some water he came over and rubbed his nose/mouth on my pants to dry himself off


----------



## TAH (Jun 13, 2016)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Too funny @Mini Horses
> 
> This lil' dude loves chin rubs.
> He's a typical goat though, after he drank some water he came over and rubbed his nose/mouth on my pants to dry himself off


My full grown goat does that after he goes and drinks water to. Except he has a huge beard.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 13, 2016)

Yep, lot of the other goats so it too. The bottle babies all do it after they drink up their milk!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 13, 2016)

He is gorgeous! I love the spots in his white blanket, reminds me of Appaloosa markings. What a beautiful boy!!!


----------



## babsbag (Jun 14, 2016)

Handsome boy.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 14, 2016)

So have you come up with a name yet?


----------



## Southern by choice (Jun 14, 2016)

I asked @Goat Whisperer  when she was going to make the announcement.... I have had to be hush hush too because he is her buck. 

She said I DID!  

Missed it completely. 

GW is bonding with her new boy!  I haven't seen her like this with a new buck since Will.
* @OneFineAcre  - a very special thank you!*  
GW is completely smitten! He is very handsome and very "manly" already! 
I love his man-man head and neck!  

His adaptation has been great so far.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Jun 15, 2016)

Southern by choice said:


> I asked @Goat Whisperer  when she was going to make the announcement.... I have had to be hush hush too because he is her buck.
> 
> She said I DID!
> 
> ...


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jun 16, 2016)

Congrats @Goat Whisperer!! He is very nice!  I like the harness, that's cute!
@OneFineAcre nice looking kid you raised!


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 26, 2016)

Isaac got his first girls today!
He wasn't sure if he should nurse or if he should breed to does LOL

So excited!

@OneFineAcre


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 26, 2016)

Very good.


----------



## OneFineAcre (Sep 26, 2016)

OneFineAcre said:


> Very good.



You know his dam Rosemary has earned her 1*M.  She made enough fat on the last test.
If she makes it on volume too, Isaac will get the *B.
She was milking strong, but after her last heat cycle kind of dropped of.  Of course, we don't know that she isn't letting someone nurse her.  She has let other does kids nurse her before.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 26, 2016)

Great


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 26, 2016)

Got some pics today, I'll be posting them soon


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Sep 26, 2016)

Not the best pics, he wanted to go visit the ladies


----------



## TAH (Sep 26, 2016)




----------



## Goat Whisperer (Jun 16, 2017)

Thought I'd update this thread! I have had Isaac just over a year now and thought I'd post an updated pic!

He bred 2 does last fall, both does had triplets, 2 buck 1 doe each! The does are of course retained and two of his bucks will be used on our farm in the future. 

This isn't the greatest pic, but the best I could get. He is the most active Nigerian buck we have, he is always moving! He is a little "leaner" than some of my other goats but @OneFineAcre assured me that he looks good. I'd still like a few pounds on him though


----------



## Devonviolet (Jun 16, 2017)

I somehow missed this thread a year ago. 

Isaac was a good looking kid and is now a good looking buck.  He's doing a great job earning his keep & carrying on Fortunato's legacy!


----------



## Baymule (Jun 17, 2017)

He has grown up to be one fine looking buck. I love the white tip of his tail.


----------



## Mini Horses (Jun 17, 2017)

Nice buck!!    That white tail looks like a decoration.


----------



## Green Acres Farm (Jun 17, 2017)

He looks very nice!


----------



## Mike CHS (Jun 18, 2017)

That is one pretty boy.  If we weren't just now getting past being overwhelmed that would have made me want some.


----------



## BlessedWithGoats (Jul 15, 2017)

He's a handsome boy!


----------

